# Expired Police Checks????



## lexuszips (Apr 19, 2011)

I sent in my de facto visa 820 application in June 2011, still no news.

I basically got all my police checks from Sept and Dec. 2010. I didn't think it would take this long so I thought they would have enough time to look at them before they expired. Now I'm worried that by the time they look at the application, they will ask me for them again!? One of them (from Vietnam) was super super hard to get, I'm not even sure if I could get another one. 

What can I do? Any way to convince them that it is just too hard and if the ones I gave them will suffice?

I mean if they waiting period takes up to 12 months, police checks usually last 1 year, so technically it's not fault if we get them on the same day as we send the application. they're bound to expire! not fair!

What happens in the situation? Has this happened to anyone?
PLEASE HELP! IM STRESSING OUT!!!


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

Honestly, if it were me, I would start looking into getting new clearance letters. It always seems that when I do that, I end up not needing it and if I don't, that's when I do.


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

Hi lexuszips,

I think they won't ask you for new police check since you've been in Au seen the time your partner visa was lodged. 

Cheers,


----------



## Lisa84 (Nov 13, 2010)

If your first police Check was issued in September 2010, you would have to make your initial entry in September 2011, which has already passed. It is almost certain that they will ask you for a new police certificate.

My application was also delayed by my pregnancy, I had to get two new police certificates.

No, it is not your fault, but the immigration website states clearly that you shouldn't get a police check until they ask for it to avoid these situation especially from countries that aren't low risk. Sorry that I don't have any better news

Maybe you can provide evidence that you can't get a second police check.



lexuszips said:


> I sent in my de facto visa 820 application in June 2011, still no news.
> 
> I basically got all my police checks from Sept and Dec. 2010. I didn't think it would take this long so I thought they would have enough time to look at them before they expired. Now I'm worried that by the time they look at the application, they will ask me for them again!? One of them (from Vietnam) was super super hard to get, I'm not even sure if I could get another one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

You will be asked for new police checks, apply for new checks as soon as your old documents are about to expire. It is always good to have an up-to-date file. Note it is a requirement to HAVE current Medical and Police checks BEFORE visa grant. So if it is not granted you will be requested to redo them. 
It is just a formality but an important one


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

I agree, usually offshore partner visas will be asked to provide a new ones if they expired while visa being processed, the purpose is to determine the initial date of entry. I wondering if onshore doing the same things. I'm also keen to know, the person have really come through able to give us the exact answer. 

Cheers,


----------



## lexuszips (Apr 19, 2011)

dusty_springfield said:


> I agree, usually offshore partner visas will be asked to provide a new ones if they expired while visa being processed, the purpose is to determine the initial date of entry. I wondering if onshore doing the same things. I'm also keen to know, the person have really come through able to give us the exact answer.
> 
> Cheers,


My application was actually onshore, and I haven't left the country since i submitted my 820 application (June 2011). Though I am applying for a BVB to go overseas and visit my parents. Someone said that maybe I won't need new police checks since I haven't really left.

I would need to get 3 police checks: Australia, Philippines and Vietnam. The first two would be pretty easy to get, but I really don't want to go though the ordeal of getting another Vietnamese one. it was the BIGGEST headache, and it took months. Maybe there is a way they could understand how hard it was to get it.

I'll call immigration and ask what they think of my situation and get back to all of you. Keep bringing in your posts! really helpful!


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

If you haven't left the country during your application then you will only need another australian police check. If you are planning to travel overseas I would call them to check because you might still only need Australian police check if your overseas trip is just for holiday.


----------



## lexuszips (Apr 19, 2011)

So I called immigration and this is what she said...
There is no real way of knowing if they will need new police checks, but the case officer will ask for them if needed, probably at the last moment. That is when you can make a move. But if you feel like one of them will be really hard to get, she said to make sure by emailing the partner visa processing center directly.

That's what I will do although she did also give the impression, similar to what a few of you have said, that if you haven't traveled overseas since applying, you might not need to get new police checks, especially if your record is clear. It is a case to case basis, each is different. So either you wait for them to ask for police checks, or ask the processing center right away just in case to cover your bases, mainly to not waste time.


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

My police checks are nearly expired and asked the same question. The answer was I'd only need an Australian one unless I'd travelled overseas. I replied I'd been to my home country for 2 weeks and they said I still wouldn't need a new one.


----------



## ALIFRAZ (Nov 3, 2011)

I am planning to apply for my PR in December.I have been living in Australia since 2008 and have traveled to my home country Pakistan during vacations only.Now for police certificate from Pakistan ,I am not clear if I should arrange it now and send it with my application .The certificate from Australia , I intend to arrange when the case officer will ask for it .But what if the case file is opened after 6 months of the date of issue of the certificate from Pakistan as the validity of police certificate will be 6 months.But on the other hand It will be only for the period when I was living over there i.e 2008.
I need some guidance on it.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Usually if you left the country and didn't travel back certificates are accepted regardless of validity. You'll have to prove you didn't go back since certificate was issued. However if you plan to travel back home after applying might consider waiting


----------

